# Can cats 'fake' injury?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Percy didn't want me to leave the house this morning. He tried to get my attention doing 'pretty boy'; rolling around on his back. He sat on my hat,looked sad,the usual. But,as I was almost out the door,he 'yowed'. Alarmed,I went back up the steps to see what was wrong-and he was limping. I checked on him,gently squeezed each leg,and petted him. He's purring,playing with some string, I'm thinking of calling the vet...and he starts running through the house! :|


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't know if they can "fake" an injury, but they can certainly fake needing attention immediately. Cinderella will meow as though her world is ending, and the minute I walk into the living room, she starts purring. Yup, she plays me like a fiddle.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes, I think they can. My housemate's cat had a gig going where, whenever you put the harness on her, she crept around the house like a poor, crippled kitty. The harness was fitted properly and not pinching, and she showed no other signs of discomfort. I'm pretty sure it was all an act. (It worked, too.)

And you should see how Misty runs about on three legs with her "injured" paw clutched to her body when I rub hairball remedy on her leg!

On the other hand, it could be the cat equivalent of a stubbed toe: it hurts, maybe you limp around for a few minutes, then it feels better and you stop limping. So it could be that whatever it was was just a minor injury that hurt for a few minutes and then felt better.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

marie73 said:


> I don't know if they can "fake" an injury, but they can certainly fake needing attention immediately. Cinderella will meow as though her world is ending, and the minute I walk into the living room, she starts purring. Yup, she plays me like a fiddle.


Oh boy I am a sucker too!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I've been wondering about this lately too. At the beginning of Dec Jitzu started limping. She was in pain then, she'd cry if the foot touched the ground, avoided using it at all costs ect.

Took her to the vet (x2) $200 worth of visits and a $150 for an xray, as well as an extra $75 to knock he out for a full exam. *sighs* Money I can't afford to spend...And they found nothing.
They gave me a painkiller for her, only 3 days worth. It was an anti-inflammatory too and it helped a lot. I liked that vet because he said he only ever gives 3 days worth and told me straight up that there aren't any long term 'safe' pain/anti-inflammatory drugs for kitties.

Now she's fine generally. Never limps when I'm not home. She's jumping and moving normally...except when she feels extra lovey. Then she ooks right at me and STARTS limping. Like going from walking fine to limping...lol.

She does limp right after a long nap, but I got them a heated pillow and when she sleeps on that it seems to be better.

But I really do think she 'fakes it' for sympathy. lol


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

bluemilk said:


> Percy didn't want me to leave the house this morning. He tried to get my attention doing 'pretty boy'; rolling around on his back. He sat on my hat,looked sad,the usual. But,as I was almost out the door,he 'yowed'. Alarmed,I went back up the steps to see what was wrong-and he was limping. I checked on him,gently squeezed each leg,and petted him. He's purring,playing with some string, I'm thinking of calling the vet...and he starts running through the house! :|


Cats are good at getting what they want!! Tiger hasn't faked injuries but he "attacks" my legs from behind as a sign of protest, poor thing doesn't like me when I leave in the morning!!


----------

